# Fiberglass vs aluminum



## bethaleigh (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi! 
Looking to buy our first travel trailer and would like advice about the pros and cons when it comes to durability and care


----------



## smokybandit (Jan 5, 2017)

Alum would be best, from what I have seen of transporting them over 5 years is Alum holds up better and longer than fiberglass. Also should you get any water damage you can put the alum back in place unlike fiberglass.


----------

